# Just found out very low AMH & high FSH



## CJ74 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi everyone
I'm new to this and desperate to hear advice and guidance as to where I go now...

We've been ttc no. 2 for almost 2 years. I had a mc at 10wks in March 2011 and since then have had irregular cycles (anything from 16-29 days). I had blood tests in Nov. 2011 and they were all fine (FSH was 10), an ultrasound in Jan 2012 and that was also fine. I've finally had my appointment at my NHS fertility clinic and had blood tests redone as well as AMH.
Completely devastated yesterday to find that my AMH is 1.07 (very low) and my FSH 20  

I've been trying to find as much info on line about where i go now. I have the HSG test booked for a few wks and appointment with the consultant early August. 
Does anyone know what options are available - will I ever be able to conceive naturally??  Will fertility drugs help?? Is IVF an option or not??
I'm almost 38 and got pregnant first month of trying with my ds (who is now almost 4).

Its so hard to come to terms with the fact I may not have another child and am desperate for some positive success stories...
I am so very grateful to already have a beautiful boy but I desperately want another to complete our family.

Any advice/stories very welcome! 
x


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Clare, didn't want to read and run but I can't offer you a natural success story. Your results aren't great but WAY better than mine and Create IVF in London were still willing to give me a go at natural ivf even though it didn't work for us. There are success stories out there and loads on here, have you been on the pof pages?

Fertility drugs tend to be negative when your fsh is already high but you could read up on DHEA which can help improve quality but not quantity of eggs. It's a hormone and not everyone likes the idea of it. It's avert personal choice that you can only make after your own reading. 

Other clinics for high fsh are lister and argc I think. Again there's loads of info on these boards. 

We are now trying donor egg ivf through serum in Athens. Penny one of their doctors does free over the phone initial consultations and is very honest about whether or not she thinks you will be successful with your own eggs. 

Wishing you all the luck in the world!

Hopeful x


----------



## JKO (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Clare
Sorry you've had worrying news.

My story was a bit like yours - first baby conceived quickly and easily but then a struggle.  I was told I had high FSH (similar to yours) and that I would probably need help to conceive again.  

One clinic in London wouldn't touch us but the Lister was happy to treat us. They advised we crack on with IVF as my fertility was obviously declining fairly rapidly (I was 34).  I didn't respond very well, even though I was on maximum drugs and produced only 2 eggs.  Both fertilised, one stuck and 9 months later DD2 arrived.  As the saying goes 'quality is more important than quantity'!

Don't give up hope, you're not in any way out for the count yet.  Wishing you lots of luck.

x


----------



## CJ74 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks hopefulat35 and JKO.

Thought I'd post an update....
After getting those test results (v low amh & high fsh) - I gave up alcohol, caffeine and started taking wheat grass, royal jelly & co-en Q10 as well as prenatal vits (which I started taking about 4mths ago. I also started a really healthy diet. 
Anyway, I decided to use OPKs from day 8 and got a positive on day 9 - decided to cancel the hsg (due on day 10) and keep trying. My progesterone test on day 18 confirmed that I ovulated - then at the weekend, on day 28, I got a BFP!!!! 
I can't really believe its true after such a low amh - I know it's a long road ahead but am hoping that the amh doesn't reflect quality!
It just shows that these tests don't always mean the end of the world..... It only needs one!!! 

I should also say that I started accupuncture about 4 mths ago... I'm sure this has played a part too!!
X


----------



## Pollypoppet (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi CJ74

That's really great news, what a result so quickly, gives us all hope.  Would you mind sharing your secret? Eg what doses of supplement, why did you change in your diet? 

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy x


----------

